# How fast should a rat be breathing??



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

How fast does a healthy rat breathe? Sometimes I think they're breathing too fast but I'm not sure what the norm is. Thanks!


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2013)

I have often thought this! Im guessing to breathes a second? maybe


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

According to Hopkins research, 85 breaths per minute is normal. What that comes down to per second, I'm too tired to do the math lol but basically, because they are so small and their body functions are always working so quickly, they breathe very fast as well. If your rat is not showing signs of respiratory or other distress, them breathing fast is just normal and allows them to get oxygen to all of their fast paced organs.


If you still think they are breathing too quickly, hold them to your ear and listen for fluid in the lungs, feel for lumps, make sure they are eating and drinking well and that their activity is normal. Otherwise, no worries


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Breathing too fast would probably come off with sound firstly, and secondly a heaving chest/side.

There are factors. After a rigorous game of can't-catch-me, my girl's sides are pretty extreme.


----------

